# GH Nutrient Feeding Schedule



## DfyAnt (Jun 26, 2008)

Must I go by all of these feeding stages?
For all I know I should use nutes in the veg and flower stages.
If I should use the other stages, what weeks?
(Im growing white widow)

http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/feeding_charts/GH_KeepItSimple_Recirculating.pdf


----------



## DfyAnt (Jun 26, 2008)

Looking at the schedule again, I came to this process.

Week 1 - Seedling - (no nutes)
Week 2 - Mild Growth - (no nutes)

transfer the cubes from humidity dome to DWC, start veg (18/6)
Week 3 - Growth
Week 4 - Aggressive Growth

switch to flower (12/12)
Week 5 & 6 - Transition
Week 6 & 7- Bloom
Week 8 & 9 Aggressive Bloom
Week 10 & 11 - Ripen
Week 12 - Flush

suggestions please


----------



## patjack (Jun 27, 2008)

when I use gh, I go with lucas formula kind of, I start in veg with only grow @ about 700ppm @7 (under floro) and then when I switch to flower I don't change my res water and then start adding 1part micro to 2part bloom to reach 1300ppm @7 under hps, this has worked well for me, and it is easy in my book


----------



## DfyAnt (Jun 27, 2008)

thx, but I dont understand his option 1.
Grow Marijuana FAQ, Cannabis cultivation - marijuana growing tips & photos

Im sure he is good, but I think I'll try what is on the bottle.


----------



## gvega187 (Jun 27, 2008)

DfyAnt said:


> Looking at the schedule again, I came to this process.
> 
> Week 1 - Seedling - (no nutes)
> Week 2 - Mild Growth - (no nutes)
> ...


I am using GH chemicals right now to try to compare them to more expensive brands. I loosely follow their expert recirculating chart. I believe they actually list a nute load for seedling and mild growth on their website. I suggest that you definitely give them no less than a total of 600 ppm for mild growth. Use almost equal parts at this point as indicated by the GH schedule. I suggest Diamond nectar and DEFINITELY kabloom for flowering. I have never used the kabloom before so I will let you know how it works. Good luck and let me know if you has some questions.


----------



## DfyAnt (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks, but Im looking for feed back on my above schedule.


----------



## 4maggio (Jun 29, 2008)

DfyAnt said:


> Looking at the schedule again, I came to this process.
> 
> Week 1 - Seedling - (no nutes)
> Week 2 - Mild Growth - (no nutes)
> ...


High Dfyant.. I like yur schedule.. I use very similar but 

Week 1 - Seedling - (no nutes)
Week 2 - Mild Growth - (no nutes)

transfer the cubes from humidity dome to DWC, start veg (18/6)
Week 3 - Growth
Week 4 - Aggressive Growth

switch to flower (12/12)
Week 5 & 6 - Transition
Week 6 & 7- Bloom
>>>Week 8 & 9 Bloom
>>>Week 10 & 11 - Bloom
>>>Week 12 - Bloom

Keeping mg up with a cal/mag nute..(if necessary.. I need .5-1ml/gal). If ec/ppms are kept around 2.1ish / 1050 (.5) no need to flush.. 2 more weeks of bulkin up.
I drop the cal/mag the last week or two b4 the cut but keep [email protected] 2.0-2.1 to the end.
The taste is as good as the strain will alow.

I'm new at this but it gets better the more I can follow the schedule.. I do want to givem more... but more might be less and less (the flush) is less too.

Lucas formula..


----------



## MR BK (Jun 29, 2008)

use some real nuts advanced nutrient gh is waak that like compering a Hyundai to a benz


----------



## 4maggio (Jun 29, 2008)

MR BK said:


> use some real nuts advanced nutrient gh is waak that like compering a Hyundai to a benz


High MrBK... I think 'AN are nuts' with their prices and propaganda about change the res once a week..... What do they suggest.. something like 10-12 portions to their brew.

I used the AN for the first 1.5 grows (SCROG in DWC, 400whps).. chased the ph day after day.. flush, change nutes, pay $100 for a qt of voodoo... more more more..I'm thinking that AN Micro and Bloom would give similar results with Lucas Formula instead of GH... very much the same...

It's all about maintenance for me... I like as little as possible.. KISS .. I like feeding 1 time a week. I change the res after each grow, even though it could probably do another.
Ph is stays where I put it... 5.2-5.5..

I grow MJ don't care about MB vs Hundai.. but I get the analogy, not buying it though, MB does cost more but they both get you there... and I want good weed, not leather interior.

Good luck BK..


----------



## patjack (Jul 1, 2008)

4maggio said:


> High MrBK... I think 'AN are nuts' with their prices and propaganda about change the res once a week..... What do they suggest.. something like 10-12 portions to their brew.
> 
> I used the AN for the first 1.5 grows (SCROG in DWC, 400whps).. chased the ph day after day.. flush, change nutes, pay $100 for a qt of voodoo... more more more..I'm thinking that AN Micro and Bloom would give similar results with Lucas Formula instead of GH... very much the same...
> 
> ...


I have to agree, why pay more if you don't have to, I got all the pure blend pro and all their additives and they are just taking up space in my closet, not saying they are not good, I am sure they are great... but the gh is cheap and easy and that my friend is what I like

When it comes down to it who cares what you use, just make sure to grow and grow often.


----------



## stilzz (Nov 7, 2009)

patjack said:


> I have to agree, why pay more if you don't have to, I got all the pure blend pro and all their additives and they are just taking up space in my closet, not saying they are not good, I am sure they are great... but the gh is cheap and easy and that my friend is what I like
> 
> When it comes down to it who cares what you use, just make sure to grow and grow often.



The hydro store where I live told me that AN compared to GH he would use GH because one the price and two AN rips people off by breaking down their nutes into multiple additives. These nutirents are all ready in GH. There are also other additives that are better than GH and AN in flowering I forgot the name. GH is cheap. 35 bucks for all the parts


----------



## tea tree (Nov 7, 2009)

MR BK said:


> use some real nuts advanced nutrient gh is waak that like compering a Hyundai to a benz


dont want to be mean, but that statement screams newb to me. At least as far as advice goes. Lol, we all got our flavors but GH is what the astromauts use and I would recomend that, I am longing for my supply back that I sold when I went organic soil. That shit is clean. The smoke was great. I have rarly heard anything to good actually as far as advanced. Most people think it is just hype for too much cash. I am using botanicare in hydro and finding it easy.

Hear is the best read you will ever have. This is the definitive guide on GH nutes. Read it all. Thru it they learn that using the flora nova two part if you use veg then when hit 12 and 12 slowly add the bloom in with the reservoir addbacks the yeild goes way up. http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/showthread.php?t=892


----------



## Resin225 (Nov 8, 2009)

TT that is a great post to read!!


----------

